

Dogs Don’t Understand Basic Concepts Like Moving - kachnuv_ocasek
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/11/dogs-dont-understand-basic-concepts.html

======
jokermatt999
This is an absolutely hilarious blog, and actually did laugh so hard I cried
when I first read it. But...I feel like I have to be that guy. How is this
Hacker News?

 _Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than
hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might
be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity._

I mean, I love this blog, and I'm quite happy that I have another entry in my
Google Reader from it starred to read, but this really does not seem to go
here. It has nothing to do with intellectual curiosity.

------
electromagnetic
This reminds me of picking up a dog from the SPCA, although with a lot more
hyperbole. For the first two weeks she was too afraid to make a sound other
than the high pitched nasal whining.

The first day she barked was hilarious, because she ran and hid from herself.
We got her confidence up by encouraging her to do stupid stuff, like walking
along our legs from the ottoman onto our laps or sitting on the back of the
couch. She's now taken to doing laps of my head making occasional lick
attacks.

We took to putting booties on her because of all the salt the city puts on the
sidewalks. We don't want it getting into cracks in her feet on longer walks
(on short walks she lives in the snow tracking like a hound), plus she plays
amateur dramatics when her paws get cold. Seeing her in the booties is
hilarious as she doesn't seem to feel the ground (I guess its the permanent
pressure on her pads) so she's walking like space dog making super exaggerated
steps (I swear she's doing a John Cleese Hitler walk parody) and having her
out for walks is awesome. She spends the entire walk running like crazy, but
she's stuck at my pace as she only has marginal traction.

------
joakin
I cant remember the last time before this that I cry-laughed.

The pictures do an excellent job making the text completely readable and
enjoyable :D

~~~
stcredzero
The TL;DR pic:

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D_Z-D2tzi14/TORSbWHwCcI/AAAAAAAAEG...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D_Z-D2tzi14/TORSbWHwCcI/AAAAAAAAEGg/rsz3zZTL_aE/s1600/dogs44alt.png)

------
arethuza
The reaction of her dogs to having to wear booties to protect floors reminds
me of the way our cats react to having to wear harnesses so I can take them
out for a walk :-)

------
TamDenholm
I read this a while ago and it took me a long time to get through it because I
couldn't stop laughing. If you're a dog person you'll appreciate it even more.

------
shasta
lol dogs lol

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Shasta basically summarised the OP: I think you need to either upvote his
comment or downvote the story, anything else seems inconsistent.

------
mfukar
In what universe is 'moving' a basic concept for dogs?

PS. I probably didn't see what's funny here, yet I've been living with dog(s)
since I was 5.

~~~
stcredzero
Wolves are semi-nomadic, though they are also definitely territorial.

~~~
mfukar
Dogs, while descendants of the gray wolf, have been domesticated for tens of
thousands of years. Leading a nomadic life to satisfy one's needs is also
vastly different from sudden and abrupt change of one's environment - and even
the relatively smart Alsatians have trouble with this (but then again, they're
extremely territorial).

I still don't get the joke, except perhaps the increasingly dumb number of
ways in which one can anthropomorphise her pets.

